# Algae 101



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a novel way to looking at factors that encourage/limit algae growth.

For the purposes of this discussion "Adequate" means enough ferts/CO2/light for haealthy plant growth showing no plant deficiency.

Inadequate means sub optimal light/fert/Co2. ie."-CO2" or "-ferts" or "-CO2". It does not mean "zero units".

So here goes:

Adequate ferts+light+CO2= minimal algae, good plant growth.

Adequate ferts+light-CO2(inadequate)= algae+ slow plant growth.

Adequate light+CO2-ferts(inadequate)= algae+slow malnourished plant growth.

Adequate CO2-ferts-light=minimal algae, poor plant growth.

Inadeqaute CO2,light,ferts=minimal algae+poor plant growth.

Adequate ferts-light-CO2=minimal algae+healthy but slow growing plants.

Adequate light-CO2-ferts= algae+ poor plant growth.

So what does everybody think??

My take on the above is light stimulates algae if ferts and/or CO2 are sub optimal, increased ferts(N,P,K,Fe) DO NOT cause algae,increased CO2 has an indirect effect on algae growth (by inhibition) via plant growth.

LAKA


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

simple, but great write up


----------

